# Dogs, you've got to love them.



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2015)

Some funny pictures of dogs being dogs:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 23, 2015)

All I can say is........I *LOVE* it!!


----------



## Lady (Jan 23, 2015)

Ahhh  cute ,loveable ,and funny what more can we ask for


----------



## Pappy (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 10, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Some funny pictures of dogs being dogs:


that last image especially! its a classic!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## johndoe (Aug 11, 2019)

While cutting the grass yesterday I stepped in dog crap. Some idiots like to use other people's yards for their toilet on a walk and not pick it up. Yea...I love dogs. B.S.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 16, 2019)




----------

